# Manfred Amerell ist tot



## Sachse (11 Dez. 2012)

*Der Ex-Fußballfunktionär und Bundesliga-Schiedsrichter Manfred Amerell ist tot. Der 65-Jährige starb aus bislang ungeklärter Ursache in seiner Wohnung in München. *

Laut Berichten des Sportdienstes SID soll die Leiche des 65-Jährigen in seiner Münchner Wohnung gefunden worden sein. "Wir haben unter dieser Adresse heute Nachmittag eine tote Person aufgefunden. Ermittlungen zur Todesursache dauern noch an", sagte ein Polizeisprecher der "Bild"-Zeitung.

Der Ex-DFB-Funktionär war in den vergangenen Jahren wegen eines Streits mit dem DFB und einem Kollegen um Vorwürfe der sexueller Belästigung in den Schlagzeilen. Der damalige Bundesliga-Schiedsrichter Michael Kempter hatte Amerell vorgeworfen, sich ihm gegen seinen Willen mit sexuellen Absichten genähert zu haben. Amerell hatte dies stets bestritten. Der juristische Streit zwischen den Männer endete 2011 mit einem Vergleich. 

Quelle: Spiegel Online


----------

